# Utah Chukar Foundation Banquet



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

*ANOUNCING

THE 2010 UTAH CHUKAR & WILDLIFE FOUNDATION ANNUAL FUNDRAISING BANQUET*










_When_: Saturday, February 20, 2010
_Where_: The Hilton - Salt Lake City Airport
5151 Wiley Post Way
Salt Lake City, Utah
I-80 west, exit 114
Hilton rooms - discounted call hotel for details: 801.539.1515

Doors open at 5:30 pm, dinner around 7:00 pm, auctions and raffles end around 9:30 pm

Come join the festivities and enjoy a salmon w/ blackberry sauce or grilled London broil dinner. The night will be filled with activities such as a live auction, silent auction, and various raffles for quality merchandise. Raffle tickets will be sold at a minimum of 6 for $20 - the more you buy, the better the deal. The door prize this year will be a Franchi AL 20 gauge.

YOUTH PACKAGE (18 AND UNDER) $30
Includes: dinner for one and 3 youth raffle tickets.

SINGLES PACKAGE $65
Includes: dinner for one, 1 annual membership, 1 door prize raffle ticket.

EARLY BIRD PACKAGE (REGISTRATION BY FEBRUARY 1, 2009) $110
Includes: dinner for two, 1 annual membership, 5 door prize raffle tickets.

DINNER PACKAGE $120
Includes: dinner for two, 1 annual membership, 2 door prize raffle tickets.

SINGLE BIG SPENDER PKG (REGISTRATION BY FEBRUARY 1, 2009) $165
Includes: dinner for one, 1 annual membership, 5 door prize raffle tickets plus $160 worth of general raffle tickets, 1 special "big spender" raffle ticket.

BIG SPENDER PACKAGE (REGISTRATION BY FEBRUARY 1, 2009) $210
Includes: dinner for two, 1 annual membership, 10 door prize raffle tickets plus $160 worth of general raffle tickets, 2 special "big spender" raffle tickets.

CORPORATE PACKAGE $550
Includes: dinner for ten, 10 annual memberships, 10 door prize raffle tickets.

SPONSOR PACKAGE $1,000
Includes: dinner for ten, 10 annual memberships, 20 door prize raffle tickets, a logo listing on our website for one year plus - one Remington 870 express, youth or adult model.

To secure your seat(s) you can:

1.Use paypal on Utah Chukar & Wildlife Foundation - Banquet Page

2.Mail form with check or credit card # to: 
Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation, 
3725 N. Old Hwy. 91
Nephi, UT 84648.

For additional information, contact Travis Proctor at 435-623-1898


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

New law just passed!

If you hunted chukar in 2009 you *must *attend!

:mrgreen:

Bump.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I hunted in 2010 ( a couple days ago), sorry :wink:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

lehi said:


> I hunted in 2010 ( a couple days ago), sorry :wink:


I talked to my legislators and they tweaked the law a little. You must come if you hunted in 2010 or ever intend to hunt any upland bird in Utah! :wink:

Just kidding, just wanted to bump the post.

Also word on the street is Zim will be buying a beer to everyone new to the banquet.

Yer 21 right Lehi?

:mrgreen:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

InvaderZim said:


> Also word on the street is Zim will be buying a beer to everyone new to the banquet.


Sweet count me in...... :mrgreen:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Haha, not yet man.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

On a serious note:

If you haven't purchased your tickets yet, you can only purchase the "early bird packages" and the "big Spender" before February 1st 2010.

So here's your chance to make a difference, go to http://www.utahchukars.com and get them ASAP!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump!

Lehi, I better see ya there!

only a few more days until the event...get yer tickets!


----------

